# First Weeks Questions/Advice



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey all as I wrote last night I'm bringing home my baby girl this week.

I had a few questions regarding potty training and other things. I've potty trained dogs in the past but the experiences have varied wildly. The pit bull I had when I was younger was a bit older 14ish weeks when we got her and was SUPER obedient so she rarely any need for strict regime of potty training. The bulldog my family had as a kid was the opposite. It was pure **** trying to get her to understand the process.

So my question is this: 

In potty training/crate training would it be beneficial for me to set mid-sleep alarms for me to wake up and bring her out to potty in the middle of the night? Or would you say just wake up if I hear her crying? Would it be beneficial for me to proactively set a few alarms through the night to take her out, or just hope that she holds it and tells me? 

I'll be home during the day so my second question is this. When she seems to be tuckered out or after some play/potty break would you suggest putting her in the crate to get used to it for nap times? Or would you just let your puppy nap near you? 

Harness or collar? 

I would eventually like my girl to sleep in bed with me... At what point would you say thats ok if you yourself have done it? After potty training? Immediately? In the past my bulldog only started sleeping through the night without peeing after I let her sleep in bed with me. Mistake?

Thanks guys!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

We can give you lots of good advice, but in the end, the best advice always comes from the puppy, be open to her and listen to her, she'll tell you what she needs.

A baby can go maybe 30 mins btwn potty. So, plan on sleeplessness for about a month. If you're in tune with her and have a good internal alarm clock, you'll probably just wake up every 30 mins or be especially vigilant for the whimper..some do, some don't, though. Never reprimand her for going at night where she's not supposed to, it was probably your fault anyways.

If you're going to sleep with her, then start immediately. It's stressful for them to leave their mom,and their litter mates and start a new life with a new person in a new place. Sleeping with you will be very comforting to her, and I can say without hesitation, to you too. They are just delicious at that age. In addition to providing comfort and bonding with you, it will also get you close enough to her to hear the whimper or move about, signalling a need to go out. If you go the crate route, put the crate next to your bed so she's close to you.

If she gets tuckered out, you can either put her in the crate (with the door open) or let her cuddle with you. It's a good idea for her to get the idea that the crate is her home and not just an isolation chamber, so make it a point to let her nap in there, and feed her in there, at least some of the time, too.

Initially, I like a collar, with a buckle (not a chain).

What's her name?


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

My baby is coming from a farm setting. I think she has some fleas. Can I be proactive and get Advantage? It says 8 weeks and up she is just now 8 weeks. Has anyone had any bad experiences giving puppies over 8 weeks old Advantage?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Look into getting some Capstar from a vet. That's the only flea product our vet will use on young pups. I think a lot are deemed unsafe until they are older, especially the topical treatments.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Food grade diatomaceous earth is a safe, natural, and very effective flea treatment. Feed stores or boutique pet stores usually carry it. It's essentially finely ground fossils that cut up and dry out the exoskeletons of pests, killing them. Just rub it into the pups fur or sprinkle it on soft surfaces, leave for a few hours, and vacuum up. It's safe to ingest as well--some people use it for worming.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Why do you think she "Might" have fleas? Coming from a farm doesn't necessarily indicate a greater risk.

I would absolutely, positively NOT use ANY chemicals and pesticides on her, she's a baby! Wait and see if she actually has fleas, get one of those very fine combs and stroke her back with it and at the base of her tail, lift the comb up, and wipe it off on a white paper towel. If there aren't any very small black dots the size of poppy seeds, she probably doesn't have fleas.

There are all kinds of potions and lotions out there that are well advertised and marketed and even endorsed by your vet, but read the label: Many of them contain pesticides and other powerful things that, sometimes you might need, but you shouldn't use them casually. The only exception to that at this age is Heart Guard for heart worm, that needs to be given monthly.


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

She definitely has fleas. Im trying some natural remedies like vinegar rubs.

Day 1 is going great! She's having fun playing and doesn't seem to have any anxiety. We took a nap together, played with some new toys, had some lunch, and now she's napping on my lap for nap number 2. 

She's got such a cute little personality and is clearly a daddy's girl. Playing on the terrace she got tired and instead of laying down right there she kind of asked to sit on my on the chair and promptly fell asleep. Velcro!


----------

